# When PPIS, Blockers Dont Work-Scary



## pronin2 (Jul 27, 2002)

hey-I have suffered with gerd since age 17-no 27. for nearly 10 yrs i was on prilosec. then I got gastroparesis and prilose was not enough. so i went on protonix, then tried nexium etc up to 80mgs. still not enough for relief. have had gerd for yrs and its affected my lungs and Im in chronic pain with acid shooting up etc.. now Im on zantac 300mg 2 times a day and it helps some. i use this and scopalamine patch. the patch reduces nausea and the gastric secretions so my reflux is less when Im on it. now everythign is ou of control again. I cannot tolerate the ppis anymore. I have reactions to them. some fo this is from t he gp I know. is there any other med that redcues gastric secretions? my esophagus feels likes its being eaten alive. due to my lower bowel issues my dr is afraid to do a gastric pacemaker to help my stomach move a bit better. a nissen is very hard to do hen your stomach is paralyzed already. Im going crazy with this. thanks from tx


----------

